# Happy Birthday Kayos!



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

She is 7. I cannot believe she is 7 already. Where has the time gone? It has just flown by. I remember when she was little enough to curl up in my lap.

Joe and I had put a deposit on a litter 6 months before she was even conceived and almost backed out as we lost our old girl Lucky just a week before Kayos was born. We decided to wait a few weeks and see how we felt. Max was by himself and needed a friend and we needed puppy breath. So Kayos flew home on a plane and flew into our arms and hearts. 

She is my heart girl and I cannot believe she is a senior now. She sure does not act like it if the stories Joe is telling me are true. I hope they are true. 

I cannot wait to see her in a few months when I get home.


Happy Birthday baby girl.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 7th Birthday, Kayos.







I bet your mom can't wait to give you a big hug!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

And many more Kayos!!!!!
A prayer and thanks to your Mom once again!








May you both have a huge cake waiting for you when you reunite!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Kayos









Wishing you many many many more!!!!


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Hppy Birthday Kayos The real celebration begins when you get to see Mom again, very soon I hope


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Kayos and many many more!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

This is a dog I would love to see live forever.









I would love to see them all live forever but she is special.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

I hear you!








If I could freeze my current pack in time, then I would live happy for the rest of my days.








I hope that your journey home is uneventful, and that your homecoming is spectacular!!!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Kayos!!!! We need some pics of the beautiful girl! She has always been one of my favorites to see pics of, just stunning!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kayos! I hope your dad spoiled you!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have no pictures of her here and cannot get on photobucket at the office. But I can when I get to my "house" tonight and will post one. 

I don't know how much spoiling hubby is doing, he is tired and is counting the days til I leave Iraq. (59)


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday Kayos!!! Wishing you many, many more!!


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

Happy Birthday Kayos.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hope those 59 days go by quickly!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

My little senior had a good morning. It is night here and morning there, and she was born on the 20th so in the states her birthday is just starting. 

I just talked to hubs and he said she was body slamming the boys, barking at them and giving them all kinds of grief this morning. Almost as if she was trying to get them to realize this was a special day for her.

Silly girl!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Kayos!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

By request..... here she is. This pic is a year old sorry!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, I can't believe she's already 7 years old!







pretty Kayos! I've always loved her dark coloring.









And hey - only 59 days left, you're well on the home stretch!!!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Happy birthday girl!!!

Kathy, she is gorgeous! 
My Cody will be 7 in April, time does fly by.









59 days, wooohoooo!! Time will go fast!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

She is my special girl and I too love her coloring. I would like to find another with her coloring next time around. But that is still a ways off, not til she is 10 and Havoc is 5.


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

Happy Birthday Kayos!!







(Sorry, its a day late







)


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

She's gorgeous!

Happy Birthday Kayos!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Kayos!!! You cannot be seven, your mom must be mistaken!

Many more to you, beautiful girl.. Be good while you wait for mom to come safely home.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kayos, and many many more!! She's so beautiful, Kathy, and she misses you on her special day!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

56 more days!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I can't believe she is 7!!! She has always and will always be one of my FAVS.

Courtney


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy "late" Woof Day! she is a gorgeous girl ))


----------

